# Bramble Berry Fresh Bamboo Fragrance Oil



## Goldsmith (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has tried Bramble berry's Fresh Bamboo Fragrance Oil ?

Wondering about what the scent is like and if it sticks well in CP


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 1, 2013)

I have used it in my "manly soap", and it sticks around pretty well.


----------



## dudeitsashley (Mar 1, 2013)

I used it in my very first batch and it was great.


----------



## hlee (Mar 1, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 1, 2013)

I did not like it. It seemed to get stronger as the soap was curing and my family did not like it either. Sorry :-(


----------



## Goldsmith (Mar 2, 2013)

What scent could you compare it to ?


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 11, 2013)

I have this sitting in the cupboard and have not soaped it...........to my nose it isn't very strong but maybe my nose is on the blinker


----------



## Trxflyer (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't used it but find it pleasant in the bottle.  But, my foreign born asian friend "ewww, that's not bamboo!"


----------



## bonnyny (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't know what bamboo smells like, but this fragrance is nice - it has a light, fresh, clean scent (not flowery). Still smelling great after 1 year. Careful though - mine accelerated a little (but it could have been the goatmilk).


----------



## Goldsmith (Mar 13, 2013)

I could use something that will accelerate a little. The olive oil in my batch always takes forever to trace


----------



## newbie (Mar 15, 2013)

It smells to my nose an awful lot like WSP's May Flowers. I definitely smell a floral bouquet, lily of the valley and heady scents like that but there is a green scent that is more present in Fresh Bamboo that May flowers. I have both and have smelled them side-by-side but of course, everyone's nose is different. It does stick for months at least.


----------



## mythian (Jun 9, 2013)

I've tried a few different Bramble Berry FO's, but couldn't get past what I felt was a distinct 'plastic' smell that seemed to underline them, although I've not used them in cp soap (after noticing that), so perhaps they perform better in those?

Someone mentioned Save on Scents - and while I've not purchased from them yet (waiting to win a lottery first - overseas postage is a killer!), I noticed comments on their site talk about diluting them or using in very small %'s, because they're very strong? I do like the look of their humongous range, though, if only they'd open an office in Australia *sigh*.


----------



## kazmi (Jun 9, 2013)

I purchased it as part of a sample pack from BB and like it.  It didn't accelerate or rice on me.  Will purchase it again in the larger size.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't used BB's Fresh Bamboo, but LOVE WSP's "Bamboo".  It's the perfect green scent, strong, sticks but no detergent smell like many "green" scents.  It was very well received by my testers.  Sorry couldn't help with BB's.


----------

